# A Salute to the Canadian Army - U.S. Army Tribute Film



## SevenSixTwo (17 Jan 2011)

Did twenty minutes of search and couldn't find this video on the site so I thought I would share it. I found it on youtube.

It's a salute to the Canadian army by the U.S. Army by "The Big Picture". The film was made somwhere between 1950 and 1970 is my uneduated guess on film. Can't be too new being black and white. It is a very neat film though.

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oGE9nxrqOw
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W451YQ10zMA&feature=related

P.S. I didn't know that about the Van Doo's.


----------



## Haggis (17 Jan 2011)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> The film was made somwhere *between 1950 and 1970 *



I'll bet there's probably a couple of Army.ca members in that film.... ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2011)

That's an awesome piece of 50's film, gives me a snapshot of my Dad's era!  Enjoyed it immensely, thanks for posting it.


----------



## kkwd (17 Jan 2011)

You can find hundreds of episodes of this series at this  site. It is a site with thousands of other non copyright movies and sound recordings as well as photos. 

 If you like silent movies or 30s through 50s stuff you can find it here. You can watch them on your browser or download them. 

There are some army training films, one from World War Two on marksmanship with the M1 rifle.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2011)

Just finished watching the Special Forces film.  I think that I will be visiting this site quite a bit, good stuff there, thanks!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (18 Jan 2011)

kkwd said:
			
		

> You can find hundreds of episodes of this series at this  site. It is a site with thousands of other non copyright movies and sound recordings as well as photos.
> 
> If you like silent movies or 30s through 50s stuff you can find it here. You can watch them on your browser or download them.
> 
> There are some army training films, one from World War Two on marksmanship with the M1 rifle.


Thanks for the link. Some great old footage there.


----------



## kkwd (18 Jan 2011)

The site also contains documents and books. 
One interesting one with a United States/Canadian connection is a bayonet training manual from 1917. 
It was published by the US Army and is adapted from a Canadian manual. 
A particularly vicious move is contained on page 21. It is called "Jumping from parapet, with point". 
Looking at this manual you can see they were very serious about their bayonet work. 
Here is the  link. 
You can download the manual from the menu on the left in different formats, then you can peruse it at your leisure. 
On the final page of the manual there are hand written notes on the infantry company.


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Mar 2011)

kkwd said:
			
		

> The site also contains documents and books.
> One interesting one with a United States/Canadian connection is a bayonet training manual from 1917.
> It was published by the US Army and is adapted from a Canadian manual.
> A particularly vicious move is contained on page 21. It is called "Jumping from parapet, with point".
> ...


Really nice pictures  ;D :threat:


----------



## TN2IC (21 Nov 2011)

A Salute to the Canadian Army (1/2) - U.S. Army Tribute Film


A Salute to the Canadian Army (2/2) - U.S. Army Tribute Film



Enjoy!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Nov 2011)

That link is already up, somewhere on Army.ca


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2011)

Topic: A Salute to the Canadian Army - U.S. Army Tribute Film  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98682.0


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Nov 2011)

In the late fifties there was a weekly TV program on one of the US networks about the US Army. This "film" was one of the episodes in the series. I recall seeing this program at the time.

There also was a series about the US Navy titled "Navy Log." One of its episodes was about one of HMC Ships clearing mines in Korean waters.


----------

